# Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

						Noctua hat seine neuen 120-mm-Flaggschifflüfter beinahe fertiggestellt. Diese haben einen Flügelspitzenabstand von nur noch 0,5 mm und können dadurch mehr Druck als aktuelle Modelle aufbauen, gleichzeitig aber auch mehr Luft fördern. Die Kühlleistung soll dadurch grob verdoppelt werden. Ein einzelnes Modell wird ab September, Oktober rund 30 Euro kosten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Schade das der neue Kühler erst September bis Oktober kommt, werde ein PC Upgrade auf Ryzen + Vega machen sobald Vega Customs da sind.

Aber schauen wir was zuerst kommt...Vega Customs oder der neue Noctua Kühler - wenn Vega zuerst da ist nehme ich eben die aktuellen Modelle, die sind so oder so spitze.


----------



## Ryle (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Grob verdoppelte Kühlleistung ist hier auch wieder ziemlich weit hergeholt. Da wurde einer der neuen Lüfter mit einem Sandwich aus zwei der älteren auf einem Single Tower Kühler verglichen.

Bei zwei Lüftern auf nem Kühler wird die Kühlleistung aber schließlich nicht verdoppelt. Oftmals steigt sie kaum oder nur um wenige Prozent und genau da wird der Lüfter dann auch einzuordnen sein.


----------



## Conqi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Hmm, bis zur 140mm Variante sind es dann wahrscheinlich nochmal 5 Jahre oder so. Alles in allem klingt das aber nach nem ziemlich netten Premium-Lüfter. Natürlich alles andere als günstig, aber einen für den CPU-Kühler würde ich mir durchaus gönnen, wenn es signifikant was bringt.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Klingt erstmal vielversprechend, müssen wir mal auf richtige vergleichstests warten . Könnte äußerst interessant für Radiatoren werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*


Mit solchen generalisierten Aussagen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein und den speziellen Anwendungsfall zeigen.
Bei dem schmalen Kühler bringt der zweite Lüfter kaum etwas, darum mag in diesem Fall ein etwas besserer mit
etwas höherem Durchfluss gesegneter dieselbe Leistung wie derer zwei bisher schon sehr guter Lüfter bringen.

Im Gehäuse installiert, z.B. ein Lüfter hinten gegen zwei Lüfter hinten und oben hinten, sieht es natürlich ganz
anders aus. Trotzdem sind es schöne Lüfter. Ich bin mit den Vorgängern immer noch sehr zufrieden, aber ein Test
im Doppelturmkühler mit einem neuen gegen zwei alte wäre spannend. Werde ich mal machen...
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auffällig ist die gegenüber früher erheblich vergrößerte Narbe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spannend wird genau das und das wäre mir auch wieder 50,-€ wert, wenn es wirklich funktioniert. Da freue ich mich drauf.


> Schon vor Jahren hat Noctua das Konzept einer ANC-Technologie gezeigt, bei dem der Rotor selbst schwingt


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Was für ne schlechte Überschrift...pcgh stell doch endluch mal jemanden ein, der die ganzen Artikel nochmal prüft.  Oder im Extremfall die Autoren austauschen. 

Sry, aber die Qualität der News ist mittlerweile sehr stark gesunken.  Von den vielen Clickbait Artikeln mal abgesehen.


----------



## Rarek (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Was für ne schlechte Überschrift...pcgh stell doch endluch mal jemanden ein, der die ganzen Artikel nochmal prüft.  Oder im Extremfall die Autoren austauschen.
> 
> Sry, aber die Qualität der News ist mittlerweile sehr stark gesunken.  Von den vielen Clickbait Artikeln mal abgesehen.



ach beschwer dich doch net... das hier ist immerhin einer der etwas besseren 
zumindest habe ich auch schon schlechtere in der nahen vergangenheit gelesen in bezug auf Wortunfälle oder eine nicht vorhandene Deutsche Rechtschreibung


----------



## forg1vr (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Wo ist denn jetzt die "sprichwörtliche" eierlegende Wollmilchsau?! Ich sehe nur einen hochqualitativen Lüfter...?


----------



## Chukku (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Bei einem einzelnen Lüfter auf einem CPU Kühler macht der Preis vielleicht nicht so viel aus.. ob der gesamte Kühler nun 70 oder 80€ kostet ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so entscheidend.

Wenn man aber von einer Wasserkühlung spricht und gleich mal 6 oder mehr Lüfter braucht, dürften 30€ pro Stück schwer zu verkraften sein.
(ich hab alleine 13 120er Lüfter drin... da wären wir ganz schnell bei den Kosten einer PS4 Pro nur für die Lüfter)
Zumal im Artikel von Radiatoren nicht die Rede ist.
Bin mal gespannt, ob er in ausführlichen Tests dann wirklich besser abschneidet, als der NF-F12.

Tragisch ist natürlich auch, dass es den NF-F12 nun eeeendlich in schwarz geben wird, das Nachfolgemodell aber (noch) nicht.
Also muss man sich wieder zwischen optik und Performance entscheiden -.-


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Chukku schrieb:


> Bei einem einzelnen Lüfter auf einem CPU Kühler macht der Preis vielleicht nicht so viel aus.. ob der gesamte Kühler nun 70 oder 80€ kostet ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so entscheidend.
> 
> Wenn man aber von einer Wasserkühlung spricht und gleich mal 6 oder mehr Lüfter braucht, dürften 30€ pro Stück schwer zu verkraften sein.
> (ich hab alleine 13 120er Lüfter drin... da wären wir ganz schnell bei den Kosten einer PS4 Pro nur für die Lüfter)
> ...



Machs wie ich, MORA und dann keine bis wenige Lüfter. Mehr Radiator weniger Lüfter.


----------



## EmoJack (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Chukku schrieb:


> Bei einem einzelnen Lüfter auf einem CPU Kühler macht der Preis vielleicht nicht so viel aus.. ob der gesamte Kühler nun 70 oder 80€ kostet ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so entscheidend.
> 
> Wenn man aber von einer Wasserkühlung spricht und gleich mal 6 oder mehr Lüfter braucht, dürften 30€ pro Stück schwer zu verkraften sein.
> (ich hab alleine 13 120er Lüfter drin... da wären wir ganz schnell bei den Kosten einer PS4 Pro nur für die Lüfter)
> ...



Mich wundert auch, dass man nirgends von Radiatoren spricht. Als Gehäuselüfter dürften die Dinger absolut keinen Mehrwert bringen, beim Tower sieht es schon etwas besser aus, aber der große Vorteil des höheren Drucks ist doch ganz klar der Radiator, der besser gekühlt wird.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, und da ich ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne Fenster nutze gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die kein Problem mit Noctuas "speziellem" Farbgeschmack haben


----------



## MolotoK (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Dieses Braun mag doch sowieso niemand. Wieso verzichten sie nicht einfach drauf?

Wenn man ein paar hundert Euro in WaKü steckt, machen 30€ Lüfter den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett, aber dann muss die Leistung auch wirklich überragend sein. Für den Preis kann man auch sagenumwogene Gentle Typhoons  importieren. (Wieso gibt es die eigentlich nirgendwo zu kaufen in Europa?)


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

gibt es zu den neuen Lüftern eigentlich schon Zahlen, Daten, Fakten oder nur so marketinggeschwafel ala "bis zu drölfzig mal mehr wow"? 
Was für einen statischen druck bei wieviel Volumenstrom und welcher Drehzahl wird denn nun erreicht? 

Dieser Lüfter ersetzt bis zu 3 Moras, Wasserkühlungshersteller hassen ihn für diesen 1 weird trick.



MolotoK schrieb:


> Dieses Braun mag doch sowieso niemand. Wieso verzichten sie nicht einfach drauf?
> 
> Wenn man ein paar hundert Euro in WaKü steckt, machen 30€ Lüfter den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett, aber dann muss die Leistung auch wirklich überragend sein. Für den Preis kann man auch sagenumwogene Gentle Typhoons  importieren. (Wieso gibt es die eigentlich nirgendwo zu kaufen in Europa?)



gibt es zb bei conrad


----------



## Chukku (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Machs wie ich, MORA und dann keine bis wenige Lüfter. Mehr Radiator weniger Lüfter.



Prinzipiell schon richtig.
Hab allerdings schon 3 x 360 + 2 x 240 Radi Fläche (also nochmal etwas mehr, als bei einem einzelnen MoRa) und das Meiste davon extern. 
Überall sind eLoops oder NF-F12 drauf.. wenn der neue Noctua jetzt wirklich deutlich besser wäre, könnte ich vielleicht bei gleichen Temperaturen von ca. 800 rpm auf 600rpm runtergehen und das System damit wahrhaftig "silent" machen.

Wäre schon interessant.. aber erstens glaube ich nicht wirklich an diesen Performance Sprung und zweitens wäre die Investition wie gesagt schon ziemlich irrsinnig.


----------



## Mitabula (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



forg1vr schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt die "sprichwörtliche" eierlegende Wollmilchsau?! Ich sehe nur einen hochqualitativen Lüfter...?



Ez zu erklären, anc: unhörbar trotz schneller drehzahl.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

"Eine schwarze Redux-Ausführung ist trotzdem geplant, wird aber ebenfalls noch mindestens ein Jahr Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung brauchen."

Na immerhin, dieses beige/braun würde mir, egal wie gut die Kühlleistung ist, nie in meinen Rechner (mit Seitenscheibe) kommen.


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

30 bzw 50€ je stück? danke da bin ich raus. 
diese preistreiberei im PC-bereich ist echt schlimm in letzter zeit. 
achja, material und lautstärke angeblich null:
50% teurer durch material, weil es sich nicht mit der zeit vergrössert, aha, es gab auch nichts anderes? klingt für mich sonderbar bzw wie wäre es mit einem hauchfeinen grat am lüfterblatt der sich wenn sich das material vergrössert abschleift? soetwas hätte 0 gekostet.

luftgeräusche durch luftbewegung lassen sich nicht verhindern und die sind das lauteste an einem voll laufenden lüfter, vor allem direkt vor einem radiator, diese 'schwingenden lüfterblätter/rotoren' oder was auch immer werden das geräusch eines lüfter im eingebauten zustand(!) nicht auf null reduzieren, ich behaupte gar, das ist technisch unmöglich.

zuletzt ungleichmässige farbe wegen neuem werkstoff: dann müsst ihr die farbpigmente anständig unter rühren, dann geht das auch. 
das ist fast so als behaupte ein lackierer wenn das auto lackiert werden muss, das die neue farbe ungleichmässig ist, weil er die nicht gleichmässig verrührt bekommt.....halten die einen für blöde?

edit: irgendwas stimmt mit eurer zeit nicht: 'zuletzt geändert um 9.20h' stand da eben -da hab ich noch geschlafen......
mfg
robert


----------



## Chukku (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben ist das ein mit Kurzfasern (<20mm) verstärkter Verbundwerkstoff.
Da kann das schon sein, dass die Durchmischung nicht ganz einfach ist.
bzw. selbst wenn der eigentliche Kunststoff gleichmässig eingefärbt ist können die Fasern trotzdem zu einer ungleichmässigen Gesamterscheinung führen.

Und das mit dem hauchfeinen Grat würd ich als Hersteller jetzt auch nicht unbedingt riskieren.. da beschweren sich die Leute dann darüber, dass der Lüfter gelegentlich so komisch schleift.
Bzw. evtl läuft er wegen des höheren Widerstandes gelegentlich gar nicht erst an.

Das mit der "active noise cancellation" halte ich allerdings auch für Unsinn.
Zumindest bei "europäischen" Lüfterdrehzahlen hört man meist eh nur den Luftstrom durch den Radi.. und dagegen hilft nur weniger Luftstrom = weniger Kühleistung bzw mehr Kühlfläche.


----------



## EmoJack (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> 30 bzw 50€ je stück? danke da bin ich raus.
> diese preistreiberei im PC-bereich ist echt schlimm in letzter zeit.
> achja, material und lautstärke angeblich null:
> 50% teurer durch material, weil es sich nicht mit der zeit vergrössert, aha, es gab auch nichts anderes? klingt für mich sonderbar bzw wie wäre es mit einem hauchfeinen grat am lüfterblatt der sich wenn sich das material vergrössert abschleift? soetwas hätte 0 gekostet.
> ...



Naja, Spritzguss ist doch nochmal ne andere Sache als Lack. Das mit den Farben ist je nach Material einfach nicht besser machbar. Bestes Beispiel silberner Kunststoff: du hast IMMER erkennbare Fließlinien, das ist einfach nicht komplett zu verhindern.
Auch mit den Preisen muss man vorsichtig sein. Ich hab keine Preisliste griffbereit, aber ich glaube das LCP etwa die vierfachen Granulatpreise hat wie PCB. 
Wie viel das nun auf einen Lüfter an Cent bedeutet sei natürlich mal dahingestellt. Da stellt sich die Frage, wie viel % der Preise überhaupt Materialpreis ist. Gut möglich, dass 400% Materialkosten am Ende den Gesamtpreis nur um 10% erhöhen würden. Auch der Grat, der sich abschleift klingt erst mal leichter, als er ist. Abgesehen davon ist dann natürlich das Thema Lautstärke auch komplett durch, den das Schleifen dürfte ziemlich jedes Lager/Luftgeräusch übertönen.

Mit diesem schwingen der Rotoblätter bin ich voll bei dir - das klingt verdammt nach PR-Voodoo.


----------



## Mitabula (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> 30 bzw 50€ je stück? danke da bin ich raus.
> diese preistreiberei im PC-bereich ist echt schlimm in letzter zeit.
> achja, material und lautstärke angeblich null:
> 50% teurer durch material, weil es sich nicht mit der zeit vergrössert, aha, es gab auch nichts anderes? klingt für mich sonderbar bzw wie wäre es mit einem hauchfeinen grat am lüfterblatt der sich wenn sich das material vergrössert abschleift? soetwas hätte 0 gekostet.
> ...



Newbie, mit physic kann man die geräusche nahezu neutralisieren weil die schallwellen durch einen entgegensetzen ton aufgehoben werden. Wenn du eine welle hast dann subtrahiere diese mit der gleichen Welle, was komme bei raus? Stille. Das wäre sehr neu für konsumer pc Lüfter und ware mir bis zu 80 euro wert wenn fie Lüfter farbe schwarz ist.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

recht happiges update des alten models würd ich mal meinen.

normal sollte der preis bei  version 2.0 nur angeglichen sein, für meinen scythe fuma jedoch ein zu teures aber interessantes update.

bleibt für einige wieder nur warten übrig bis der markt und die nachfrage den recht gesalzenen preis etwas nach unten regulieren.


----------



## Chukku (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Mitabula schrieb:


> Newbie, mit physic kann man die geräusche nahezu neutralisieren weil die schallwellen durch einen entgegensetzen ton aufgehoben werden. Wenn du eine welle hast dann subtrahiere diese mit der gleichen Welle, was komme bei raus? Stille. Das wäre sehr neu für konsumer pc Lüfter und ware mir bis zu 80 euro wert wenn fie Lüfter farbe schwarz ist.



Dazu musst du aber vorher genau wissen, WELCHEN Schallwellen du genau entgegen wirken willst.
Kann also nur funktionieren, wenn es um die konkreten Geräusche geht, die der Lüfter von sich aus verursacht... die kann Noctua ja vorher im Labor genau ermitteln.

In dem Moment, in dem du ihn auf Radiatoren mit unterschiedlichen Lamellenabständen und Dicken schnallst (am besten noch in verschiedenen Abständen.. mit Shroud und ohne), erzeugst du aber unterschiedliche Emissionen, die der Hersteller unmöglich alle genau vorhersagen kann.
Es sei denn natürlich du integrierst gleich noch ein Mikrofon und eine Auswerte-Hard- und /Software um auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten reagieren zu können... aber das bezweifle ich bei einem Lüfter dann doch


----------



## Evandure (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Grundsätzlich ist ANC ja möglich, aber ich bin mir da unsicher wie die Lüfterblätter angeregt werden sollen. Na mal sehen, was die da zaubern.
Was den Kleinen Spalt angeht: die eLoops haben überhaupt keinen Spalt mehr. Ob da die Noctuas nochmal einen Unterschied machen...
Und @Mitabula:
Selber nicht so Recht Ahnung, aber andere als Newbie bezeichnen..haha


----------



## Chemenu (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



MolotoK schrieb:


> Dieses Braun mag doch sowieso niemand. Wieso verzichten sie nicht einfach drauf?


Ich mag es. Und dass die Färbung beim neuen Modell nicht mehr so gleichmäßig aussieht gefällt mir gleich noch besser.
Das ist wenigstens mal was anderes und Wiedererkennungswert der Marke.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich mag es. Und dass die Färbung beim neuen Modell nicht mehr so gleichmäßig aussieht gefällt mir gleich noch besser.
> Das ist wenigstens mal was anderes und Wiedererkennungswert der Marke.



da geb ich dir durchaus recht, aber etwas mehr farbauswahl dürfte es bei dieser preisgestaltung dann doch schon sein.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Chukku schrieb:


> Dazu musst du aber vorher genau wissen, WELCHEN Schallwellen du genau entgegen wirken willst.
> Kann also nur funktionieren, wenn es um die konkreten Geräusche geht, die der Lüfter von sich aus verursacht... die kann Noctua ja vorher im Labor genau ermitteln.
> 
> In dem Moment, in dem du ihn auf Radiatoren mit unterschiedlichen Lamellenabständen und Dicken schnallst (am besten noch in verschiedenen Abständen.. mit Shroud und ohne), erzeugst du aber unterschiedliche Emissionen, die der Hersteller unmöglich alle genau vorhersagen kann.
> Es sei denn natürlich du integrierst gleich noch ein Mikrofon und eine Auswerte-Hard- und /Software um auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten reagieren zu können... aber das bezweifle ich bei einem Lüfter dann doch



Sobald ein Lüfter an ein Gehäuse oder eine Halterung gebaut wird verändert sich die Eigenschwingfrequenz vom System (Körperschall). Dazu kommt, dass durch unterschiedliche Lamellenabstände und andere Ursachen für Strömungsänderungen ebenso Schwingungen entstehen (hört man als Surren). Beides ist von Setup zu Setup völlig individuell. Von daher marketingblabla.. 

Was ich Noctua allerdings zutraue ist die Eigenschwingfrequenz des Lüfters so zu legen, dass genau das gewollte Schwingen des Rotorblattes getroffen wird. Um so die Geräusche zu minimieren darf man den Lüfter dann aber leider nicht mehr einbauen :> 
(siehe Maschinendynamik, Feder-Masse-Dämpfer-System)


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Ich habe momentan zwar nur Noctua Lüfter im PC, aber 30 Euro wären mir klar zu viel. Naja ich bräuchte für den CPU-Kühler ohnehin 92mm Modelle (fürs Case 80mm), die dürften vorerst keine Priorität besitzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Chukku schrieb:


> Dazu musst du aber vorher genau wissen, WELCHEN Schallwellen du genau entgegen wirken willst.


Das geht hervorragend mit einem Mikrofon.

Aufnehmen, um 180° drehen und wieder aussenden.
Zack und das Geräusch ist weg:
Antischall.

Über den Noctuawerbeartikel sag ich nichts mehr.


----------



## cesimbra (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Lokal_Admin schrieb:


> da geb ich dir durchaus recht, aber etwas mehr farbauswahl dürfte es bei dieser preisgestaltung dann doch schon sein.



Schau' Dich mal um, es gibt IIRC so eine Chroma-Reihe (oder so ähnlich) von Noctua, würde vermutlich auch für den neuen Lüfter kommen. Das sind zwar mehr Akzent-Elemente als komplette Durchfärbungen für die Lüfter, aber schon starke optische Änderungen. Vielleicht ist da für Dich etwas dabei.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



cesimbra schrieb:


> Schau' Dich mal um, es gibt IIRC so eine Chroma-Reihe (oder so ähnlich) von Noctua, würde vermutlich auch für den neuen Lüfter kommen. Das sind zwar mehr Akzent-Elemente als komplette Durchfärbungen für die Lüfter, aber schon starke optische Änderungen. Vielleicht ist da für Dich etwas dabei.



Ich werde abwarten!


----------



## D0pefish (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Laut Noctua sind die Lüfteranschlüsse vergoldet. Dadurch erhöht sich der elektrische Druck und man kann signifikant mehr Luft teleportieren als mit herkömmlichen Lüftern.  
Wer soetwas zu diesem Preis kauft, ist nicht mehr als voll geschäftsfähig einzuordnen.


----------



## Artic-crusher (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Also entweder ist das der heilige gral der luftkühltechnik oder mit die größte kundenverarsche/abzocke die ich je gesehen hab....bin mir nicht sicher wofür ich mich entscheiden soll


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Früher soll es mal technischen Fortschritt gegeben haben, der zwar anfangs vielleicht etwas teurer war, aber nicht total abgehoben. Heute wird für jeden Furz ein großer Aufschlag genommen... 

30€ für einen Lüfter, die haben doch eins an der Waffel. Das Esoteriklevel erreicht ja schon fast das Level der Sound-/HiFi-Abteilung.  Überlegt doch mal... Drei bis vier von den Dingern und man bekommt fast ne 512GB-SSD, 16GB schnellen DDR4-RAM... 

Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber einen halb so teuren Lüfter, welcher immernoch sehr hochwertig ist, und ersetze diesen dann halt notfalls... Diese minimalen Verbesserungen die dieser extra schmale Abstand bringt, bringt doch nur der Super-Silent-Wakü-Fraktion etwas, und selbst dieser nur geringfügig. Normale Wakü- oder gar Luftkühlungsnutzer haben von solch teuren Lüftern absolut garnix.

Und wie es hier dann schon geschrieben wurde - bei diesem Preisniveau darf man dann doch wenigstens eine gewisse Farbauswahl erwarten. Dieses Cremeweiß/Kotbraun sieht doch nicht gut aus... 
Gleiches gilt für die ungleichmäßige Farbverteilung... Sorry Noctua, sicher ist das ein neuer Werkstoff, aber wenn man 30€ für einen Lüfter () verlangt, muss dieser einwandfrei sein...


----------



## H1o84 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber einen halb so teuren Lüfter, welcher immernoch sehr hochwertig ist, und ersetze diesen dann halt notfalls...




Dann hast Du am Ende das gleiche bezahlt (ggf. 2x Versand).. aber zusätzlich Zeit & Aufwand investiert..


----------



## mannefix (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Kann man mal sehen wie schlecht die alten Lüfter sind. 30 Euro für einen Super Lüfter wäre mir zu viel. Ist aber noch angemessen.
Guter Lüfter: Eloop B12-1 mit Scythe Maze Kaze 3.1 Lüftersteuerung (unhörbar aus 30-50cm).
Lüfter sind auch nicht mehr das Hauptproblem für die Lautheit. SSD auch nicht.
Eher Preis und Spulenfiepen. Ich habe noch eine alte Scythe-Box (top!). Die macht die WD Red 31 dB(A). Aus 50 cm unhörbar.
Zusätzlich habe ich 2 TB SSDs .
Spulenfiepen über gedämmtes Gehäuse abmildern...
Für alle Ultra Silent Fans: Netzteil BQ Pro Dark 11 550W kaufen. Nie was besseres im Kasten gehabt (Seasonic Platin Fanless=Schrott (Spulenfiepen)).


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



Mitabula schrieb:


> Newbie, mit physic kann man die geräusche nahezu neutralisieren weil die schallwellen durch einen entgegensetzen ton aufgehoben werden. Wenn du eine welle hast dann subtrahiere diese mit der gleichen Welle, was komme bei raus? Stille. Das wäre sehr neu für konsumer pc Lüfter und ware mir bis zu 80 euro wert wenn fie Lüfter farbe schwarz ist.



ist ja niedlich, das du in mir einen 'newbie' siehst.
nur so am rande, ich beschäftige mich seit jahren mit akustik, vormals lautsprecher- und verstärker-bau, da kommen solche sachen wie schallwellen usw des öfteren vor und man lernt zwangsweise ein paar dinge die auch mit frequenzen, frequenzbereichen, auslöschung und verstärkung zutun haben, um es einfach auszudrücken.

zum lüfter: jener gibt, abhängig von seiner montage-situation, ein frequenzspektrum von sich, also nicht nur 'einen ton'.
solch ein sprektum, also mehrere verschiedene töne auf einmal vereinfacht ausgedrückt, lässt sich nicht so einfach von einem lüfterblatt welches selbst töne(frequenzen) oder gar ganze spektren abgibt, durch auslöschung (gegenphasiger schall) reduzieren oder gar ganz eliminieren, da die abgegebenen spektren ja abhängig von der monatgesituation sind und je nach dieser das spektrum eben variiert.

da nutzt auch kein mikrophon etwas weil man nie alle montageszenarien erfassen kann und dafür das lüfterblatt, oder was auch immer am lüfter die gegenphasigen frequenzen abgeben soll, klanglich abstimmen kann, das diese auf die jeweilige situation entsprechend reagieren. wie soll der lüfter denn feststellen in welcher montagesituation er sich befindet und danach sein frequenzspekrum ändern? 

zum 'dünnen grat': da dieses abschleifen ja nicht beständig auftritt, würde man nur dann etwas davon hören, wenn sich die grösse des lüfterrades ändert und es wird kaum 'ständig wachsen'. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn die die lüfterblätter schwingen lassen wollen, das solch ein grat dann schwieriger von seinen grössenverhältnissen usw auszulegen ist.

mfg
robert


----------



## EmoJack (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> zum 'dünnen grat': da dieses abschleifen ja nicht beständig auftritt, würde man nur dann etwas davon hören, wenn sich die grösse des lüfterrades ändert und es wird kaum 'ständig wachsen'. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn die die lüfterblätter schwingen lassen wollen, das solch ein grat dann schwieriger von seinen grössenverhältnissen usw auszulegen ist.
> 
> mfg
> robert



Hier bin ich nun auch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich hab es so verstanden: durch die konstante Last an den Rotorblättern gibt es ein Fließen des Werkstoffes. Also nicht, dass beim beschleunigen der Rotor wächst, sondern dass über den Produktlebenszyklus langsam die Blätter länger werden.
Damit hätte man eben das dauerhafte Schleifen. Das könnte ich aber auch falsch verstanden haben.
Vom Fertigungsverfahren her ist so ein ultra dünner grad allerdings echt bescheiden zu machen. Zumindest wenn er im Zentelbereich sauber sein muss. Das glaube ich würde sich einfach keiner aufhalsen, weil der Ausschuss gleich mal wachsen würde.
Auch wenn ich die Idee als solche Interessant finde.


----------



## Hiljima (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Noch mehr Nazi Braune Lüfter, zu utopischen Preisen, nee , ich bleib deutschen Lüftern. Blacknoise, BeQuiet reichen vollkommen. Preise sind auch hoch genug


----------



## v3nom (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

4x 200mm Noctua Lüfter ersetzen 9x eLoops, guter Deal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cht47 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Bei dem heutigen Spulen fiepen mag ich lieber das "klassische" Luftgeräusch. Man konnte sich auch schon vor 10 Jahren mit Wasserkühlung + externen Radiator ein ultra silent System bauen. Auf einmal waren da neue Störgeräusche wie Netzteile aber auch das gehörte dank beQuiet schnell der Vergangenheit an. Dann waren es die nervigen Festplatten die sich in das Hirn gerattert haben. Heute kann man das mit M.2 und SSD auch kompensieren.. wenn ich jetzt wieder alles auf Silent baue.. wer weiß was sich dieses mal in mein Kopf summt, fiept oder kratzt  
Das letzte mal als ich meinen Kopf in der Kiste hatte wurde ich mit einem tollen Frequenzspektrum fiepender Kondensatoren begrüßt die je nach GPU Last ihren Ton geändert haben. Ich setz einfach die Kopfhörer auf und genieße das 30 Jahre bekannte *wwwwwwwwww* vom Lüfter.

Autos müssen auch immer laut sein und tief brummen, warum muss eine Highendkiste so leise sein wie ein RaspberryPi


----------



## azzih (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

30€ fürn Lüfter ist da Gold mit eingearbeitet oder wie rechtfertigt sich so ein Preis. Hab die Be Quiet Pure Wings glaub 9€ das Stück gezahlt und hören tut man die auch net.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> da nutzt auch kein mikrophon etwas weil man nie alle montageszenarien erfassen kann und dafür das lüfterblatt, oder was auch immer am lüfter die gegenphasigen frequenzen abgeben soll, klanglich abstimmen kann, das diese auf die jeweilige situation entsprechend reagieren. wie soll der lüfter denn feststellen in welcher montagesituation er sich befindet und danach sein frequenzspekrum ändern?


Ich denke, Du hast Ahnung vom Schall.

Der Lüfter ändert nichts, der zusätzlich installierte Lautsprecher gibt Antischall ab im Gehäuse.


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

wenn man mit aufwenidger 'antischall-technik' sprich mikrofon, software, usw arbeitet, wo dann zum schluss ein lautsprecher ein 'antischall-spektrum' abgibt kann das ganz gut funktionieren. aber da würde der aufwand an technik das erreichbare ergebnis kaum rechtfertigen.
bei kopfhörern mag das nocg gut funktionieren, weil man da in einem genau bestimmbaren raum, nämlich den hörmuscheln arbeiten kann.

umgekehrt aber würden allein schon die verschiedenen richtungen aus denen man ein gehäuse hören kann die ganze angelegenheit sehr stark erschweren bzw optimierungen bis zum wirklichen auslöschen von allem schall aus dem PC so teuer und aufwendig machen, das es sich nichtmehr lohnt soetwas zu realisieren. 

mfg
robert


----------



## JTRch (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Wird der Lüfter nicht separat verkauft, so das Bestandskühler (bei mir NH-L9i) nachgerüstet werden können?


----------



## Ugh-Tech (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



MolotoK schrieb:


> Dieses Braun mag doch sowieso niemand. Wieso verzichten sie nicht einfach drauf?



Ich mag das bisherige Noctua-braun auch nicht, aber mit dem neuen Material, dass die Farbe nicht gleichmäßig anzunehmen scheint, hat es schon wieder was. Als ich das Foto sah, dachte ich im ersten Moment, die hätten das Ding zum Teil aus Holz gebaut.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> wenn man mit aufwenidger 'antischall-technik' sprich mikrofon, software, usw arbeitet, wo dann zum schluss ein lautsprecher ein 'antischall-spektrum' abgibt kann das ganz gut funktionieren. aber da würde der aufwand an technik das erreichbare ergebnis kaum rechtfertigen.
> bei kopfhörern mag das nocg gut funktionieren, weil man da in einem genau bestimmbaren raum, nämlich den hörmuscheln arbeiten kann.
> 
> umgekehrt aber würden allein schon die verschiedenen richtungen aus denen man ein gehäuse hören kann die ganze angelegenheit sehr stark erschweren bzw optimierungen bis zum wirklichen auslöschen von allem schall aus dem PC so teuer und aufwendig machen, das es sich nichtmehr lohnt soetwas zu realisieren.
> ...



So schlecht gefällt mir die Idee mit dem Mikro gar nicht. Es könnte sich mal ein Gehäusehersteller ein Herz fassen und das Thema angehen. Statt einem Lautsprecher sollte aber vllt das Seitenteil als Membran genutzt werden auf dem ein Aktuator sitzt - so könnten gleich eventuell bestehende Lüfteraufnahmen genutzt werden. So ähnlich wird in manchen KFZ (mit Windschutzscheibe als Membran) Motorsound generiert oder aber die Geräuschkulisse bei Autobahnfahrten im Innenraum minimiert. Da Lüfterrauschen ähnlich sonor und niederfrequent ist, sollte hier auf jeden Fall etwas zu machen sein. Mikros sind Centkram und ein Aktuator der das Seitenteil zum großflächigen Lautsprecher macht kostet auch nicht die Welt. Die Steuerung wäre dann know how und da wo die Kohle sitzt. Sollte für einen verschmerzbaren Aufpreis machbar sein. 
(Wer statt 6 Arctic Lüftern für je 5€ lieber 6 eLoops für 25€ o.Ä. einbaut wäre hier richtig) 

Ab zu Kickstarter?


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



azzih schrieb:


> 30€ fürn Lüfter ist da Gold mit eingearbeitet oder wie rechtfertigt sich so ein Preis. Hab die Be Quiet Pure Wings glaub 9€ das Stück gezahlt und hören tut man die auch net.



Dann gehörst du offensichtlich nicht zur Zielgruppe.

ich finde es albern, sich über den Preis aufzuregen.
Das ist offensichtlich ein Nischenprodukt für diejenigen, die mit den 8-20€ Lüftern, die es auf dem Markt schon gibt, nicht ganz zufrieden sind.
Die günstigeren Lüfter bietet Noctua ja weiterhin an.. und auch die Redux Linie wird weitergeführt.

Wenn sie jetzt noch ein "top of the line" Luxusprodukt einführen, um auch den letzten Enthusiasten noch abzuholen.. lasst sie doch einfach.
Die Tests werden zeigen, ob man dafür auch einen echten Gegenwert bekommt und dann muss sich halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er für diesen Gegenwert den Aufpreis bezahlen will oder nicht.


----------



## wolflux (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Die Lüfter finde ich von ihrer Farbgebung sehr häßlich aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache.
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu den E-Loops, hier habe ich doch schon das Optimale, wenig Drehzahl und viel erzeugter Luftdruck. ?
Ist das nicht das Gleiche?


----------



## SimonG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



azzih schrieb:


> 30€ fürn Lüfter ist da Gold mit eingearbeitet oder wie rechtfertigt sich so ein Preis. Hab die Be Quiet Pure Wings glaub 9€ das Stück gezahlt und hören tut man die auch net.



Forschung und Entwicklung, neue Materialien und Fertigung mit sehr kleinen Toleranzen und Qualitätssicherung. All das treibt den Preis hoch. Je exakter alles sein muss, desto teuer wird es. Das ist überall so.

50 € Kopfhörer sind nicht fünf Mal besser als 10 € Kopfhörer.
60 € Mäuse sind nicht doppelt so gut wie 30 € Mäuse. 
1000 € Kameras sind nicht vier Mal so gut wie 250 € Kameras. 
30 € Lüfter sind nicht drei Mal so gut wie 10 € Lüfter.

Je nach Anspruch, kann es aber sein, dass die teureren Produkte trotzdem ihr Geld wert sind.

Leute geben 800 € für ein iPhone aus, obwohl ein 200 € Telefon die gleichen Aufgaben erledigen kann.
Ein Dacia bringt dich auch sicher von A nach B. Trotzdem sehe ich mehr Audis/Mercedes/BMW rumfahren.


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



wolflux schrieb:


> Die Lüfter finde ich von ihrer Farbgebung sehr häßlich aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache.
> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu den E-Loops, hier habe ich doch schon das Optimale, wenig Drehzahl und viel erzeugter Luftdruck. ?
> Ist das nicht das Gleiche?



Die eLoops haben halt auch einige spezifische Nachteile.
z.B. dass sie "freistehend" also ohne Hindernis im Ansaugbereich zwar sehr gut funktionieren, aber bei der kleinsten Störung vor dem Lüfter (also zum Beispiel im "Pull" Betrieb auf einem Radiator oder hinter einer restriktiven Gehäusefront) sofort anfangen, turbinenartig zu pfeifen.
Zumindest bei den "alten" NF-F12 / NF-P12 Modellen sind die Noctua Lüfter halt deutlich "robuster", was das angeht.. die kannst du einbauen wo und wie du willst.

Den universell empfehlenswerten Radiator-Lüfter gibt es im Moment halt nicht. 
eLoops: siehe oben
Noctua: Farbe
SW3: auf Radis nicht gaanz so gut wie die oben genannten.
Erst wenn jetzt im Laufe des Jahres endlich die schwarzen NF-F12 kommen, gibt es für mich wirklich keinen Grund mehr, noch über andere Lüfter nachzudenken.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

machen die eLoops eigentlich auch schon Probleme wenn Luftfilter und Gehäusegitter davor sind (saugend)?


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

kommt wahrscheinlich stark aufs Gehäusegitter an.
Ich hatte mal einen saugend auf dem Boden meines alten SilentBase800.
Der hat gepfiffen wie sau.. aber das ist auch ein sehr restriktives Gitter.

Danach hab ich den Lüfter nur noch im Push eingesetzt.

Im "140mm Lüfter Roundup" Thread kannst du da bestimmt genauere Infos bekommen.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> machen die eLoops eigentlich auch schon Probleme wenn Luftfilter und Gehäusegitter davor sind (saugend)?



Leider ja! Sollte bestenfalls 10mm Platz davor sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



geist4711 schrieb:


> wenn man mit aufwenidger 'antischall-technik' sprich mikrofon, software, usw arbeitet, wo dann zum schluss ein lautsprecher ein 'antischall-spektrum' abgibt kann das ganz gut funktionieren. aber da würde der aufwand an technik das erreichbare ergebnis kaum rechtfertigen.


Klar geht das.
Bei Oberklasseautos kann ich das gesamte Akustikverhalten verändern mit wenigen, an festen Punkten angeordneten Lautsprechern.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Ford Mondeo ist nun wirklich nicht unbedingt Oberklasse


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ford Mondeo ist nun wirklich nicht unbedingt Oberklasse


Stimmt. 
Leg Dich mal drunter.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer 30-Euro-Lüfter ersetzt zwei 20-Euro-Modelle*

Das Video vom ANC von Noctua existiert doch schon seit Jahren hier auf PCGH. Einfach mal anschauen?





geist4711 schrieb:


> zum 'dünnen grat': da dieses abschleifen ja nicht beständig auftritt, würde man nur dann etwas davon hören, wenn sich die grösse des lüfterrades ändert und es wird kaum 'ständig wachsen'. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn die die lüfterblätter schwingen lassen wollen, das solch ein grat dann schwieriger von seinen grössenverhältnissen usw auszulegen ist.
> 
> mfg
> robert



Da hast du ja ne tolle Idee. Einen Lüfter der permanent schleift und kratzt, ein Lager das immer neue Unwuchten und Stöße kompensieren muss. Hält bestimmt super lang, nervt garnicht und ist auch noch einfach zu produzieren. [emoji3]


----------

